# Spider web mimic



## TimV (Jun 25, 2011)

So, what do you do if your a tasty plant in an area know for voracious caterpillars??? Well, _Anacampseros arachnoides_ has the answer: You do a Spider Man and spray fake webs all over yourself! Why? Well, if you were a delicate female insect, and you wanted to land and lay eggs on a plant, would you do it on one covered with spider webs??? Of course not!!

I had a problem last year with insects eating some of my rare plants of this type, but the pot of _Anacamperos arachnoides_ was left totally alone. I suppose there's a moral to this story. Or perhaps this is proof of evolution. Well, actually not, since why don't all other plants.....Oh, well forget it...We're supposed to submit to men with larger brains than us, so evolution must be true......


----------



## Philip (Jun 25, 2011)

> I had a problem last year with insects eating some of my rare plants of this type, but the pot of Anacamperos arachnoides was left totally alone. I suppose there's a moral to this story. Or perhaps this is proof of evolution. Well, actually not, since why don't all other plants.....Oh, well forget it...We're supposed to submit to men with larger brains than us, so evolution must be true......



It's evidence for natural selection on some limited scale.


----------



## TimV (Jun 25, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Philip (Jun 25, 2011)

> Why?



Because in a certain environment, certain traits gave a survival advantage, leading to survival of one species where others did not. That's natural selection. We can do the same thing with dogs---nothing necessarily evolutionary about it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 25, 2011)

Tim, have you ever been able to bloom one of these? I never have. Their blooms are gorgeous, however.


----------



## TimV (Jun 26, 2011)

No, mine are all too young, only a couple years. Have you tried _Anacampseros_ or other Mesembs?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 26, 2011)

I did when I lived in Arizona. I lost them all in Kansas where I did not have a greenhouse and the temperature in the parsonage was affected not by draft, but windchill. I would like to get set up and try them again.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 26, 2011)

I am constantly amazed at the wonders of God's creation! Cool pic!


----------

